
What Happens When You Always Wear Headphones - MagicPropmaker
https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2019/05/what-happens-if-you-always-wear-headphones/589474/#
======
LandR
The article makes no attempt to answer the question in the thread title.

Tldr: woman wears headphones a lot because they have a noisy office, noisy
apartment and ear buds help her sleep. Thats it. It's a non article.

